# Anyone got a deposit down for a Cayman S?



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Just got offered one for November '05 delivery to my spec. Getting pretty tempted now but obviously unsure as I haven't driven one and also not sure if it's worth driving the current Boxster S as they could be worlds apart (they should be!).

Must admit that the new brochure shined a different light on it for me with some really great pics unlkie the first released rubbish which didn't catch it's best angles. Also nice to see some real life pics now which make it look more Porsche than the current Boxster and also quite aggresive. I'll spec the 19's in any case :wink:

Any thougths?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can't see why you wouldn't go test drive a Boxster S. I know Porsche are at pains to point out that this isn't a Boxster Coupe, but the drive shouldn't be hugely different.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Nov05 delivery - presumably at a big premium, Dean?
I thought it had sold out all/most of the early slots.

From the reviews I'd read, if anything it should be a better car than the BoxsterS. They claimed that the extra rigidity of the roof enabled firmer suspension settings and improved handling, plus its got a few extra hp over the Boxster S I think(?)

Are you contemplating chopping in the v6? What spec would you go for in the Cayman?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I would go for it. Although what price are you being offered? My concern is that you could be spending over Â£50k which may tempt you into 996 territory. Having said that, it's possible that the Cayman is a better car than the 996 and very close to the 997.

I would try and test drive first - I found the Boxster very small and so I'd be worried about fitting in the Cayman.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous!! I'd definitely go for it if i was in your position!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Gorgeous!! I'd definitely go for it if i was in your position!


Wow - where di you get that photo from?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> Wow - where di you get that photo from?


You beat me to it - just about to say exactly the same thing!

Not seen one in Seal Grey yet - Photoshop maybe?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

...and more....


























Full set at http://minolta.eazypix.de/cayman/index.html


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nope, i've really tried to like it, but no matter how many times i look at it, i still think it looks like an ugly bastard love child of a Boxster and a Chrysler Crossfire. :?

The only thing going for it in my eyes is it's a financially sound investment.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I still like it. Those are some of the best pics.

Looking forward to seeing in the flesh so to speak as I haven't yet.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Chrysler Crossfire


 :lol: (sarcastically)

Which bit exactly :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Chrysler Crossfire
> ...


The way the rear window is channelled down the middle of the car in those horrible strafe lines making it look narrow and squatted.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I do see where your coming from and thought this when i first saw pics and still do :? 
Out of my price range anyway


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I can't see it old boy.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nope, i've really tried to like it, but no matter how many times i look at it, i still think it looks like an ugly bastard love child of a Boxster and a Chrysler Crossfire. :?
> 
> The only thing going for it in my eyes is it's a financially sound investment.


Says the boy whose car is made out of bits that don't quite fit together properly. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I've just had it confirmed that anyone who doesn't like the Cayman is a numpty


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nope, i've really tried to like it, but no matter how many times i look at it, i still think it looks like an ugly bastard love child of a Boxster and a Chrysler Crossfire. :?
> 
> The only thing going for it in my eyes is it's a financially sound investment.


Maybe the looks will grow on you 

these pics are from renteam.com, there are a fair few on there!

i am looking forward to taking one out for a spin, i think the official UK launch is next month.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i think the official UK launch is next month.


November 26th


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jonno said:


> Nov05 delivery - presumably at a big premium, Dean?
> I thought it had sold out all/most of the early slots.
> 
> From the reviews I'd read, if anything it should be a better car than the BoxsterS. They claimed that the extra rigidity of the roof enabled firmer suspension settings and improved handling, plus its got a few extra hp over the Boxster S I think(?)
> ...


...yep 6'er days are numbered as it will be 2 yrs old next month (my intention was to change at the 3 yr mark and go for the TT MKII), wouldn't have taken it into extra warranty time anyways. No premium at all for Cayman just list price and to my spec. They had a couple of slots left on Friday.

The Cayman has the 3.4 flat 6 engine which pushes out 295bhp but I must admit to being tempted by the perfect engine placement but I'm seriously going to miss my DSG and this is the only factor which may make me hold tight for an extra year until Porsche throw it into the Cayman.

My spec would be:

Cayman S
Seal Grey
19" Sport Design Wheels in Seal Grey with colour emblems
Terracotta leather
Sport Seats with Porsche crest
Heated Seats
3 Spoke Sports Steering Wheel
Bi Xenon
Auto Climate Control
Bose
Porsche Mats

That should do it! Frightening how much it costs just to add the bare essentials though. Defo some finance this time around! :lol: :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Nov05 delivery - presumably at a big premium, Dean?
> ...


Nice spec! 

Is PASM an option on the Cayman? If so then I would SERIOSULY consider it IIWY. The 987 boxster i drove was so 'soggy' without it, so i'm presuming the Cayman might be the same.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Do it - it's a great looking car with a fantastic chassis. 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nice spec!
> 
> Is PASM an option on the Cayman? If so then I would SERIOSULY consider it IIWY. The 987 boxster i drove was so 'soggy' without it, so i'm presuming the Cayman might be the same.


...cheers matey.  It's all you buggers spending extreme amounts of money on your beasties which got me going in the first place! :wink:

PASM is an option but another Â£1030 and from what I've read most don't seem to think it as crucial as Porsche would lead us to believe and there seems to be a debate that the people who have it run it mostly on the soft setting to account for the bigger wheels. The Cayman S will be a lot stiffer (150% or something) over the Boxster S and shod with 19's I'm sure it will be harsh enough for me and a major step up from my current 6'er even on H&R's. We'll see.

OT You still up for the 18th Kev? Can't wait to see your new shiny motor!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a nice deal - I was sure all the early prodn. slots had been snapped up, so go the bank-loan rather than pcp and you might even be able to ride the depn.curve to get a year or so depreciation "free" motoring in a lovely looking (and hopefully driving) package, albeit sans-DSG for the moment.


----------



## mikett225 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yep, just specced one, but November delivery! Earliest for me is March, and that was the last (so the salesman said) slot for a Feb build for the dealership. I'm not worried about a test drive, the latest Boxster and the 997 get huge praise and I can't see Porsche losing their way with car set up. Anyway a couple tests in a boxster will suffice for me.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

New pics give me even more impetus to get one!

Good Spec V6TT, but like the current car too ( got one almost the same  )- Black leather inside and ABT front grille, rosenmeyer wheels.

PASM, waste of money... drove a 997 with it on and teeth almost fell out!

You'd be better off getting the factory fitted sports suspension, lowers it by 20mm rather than 10mm too.

Me I'd chose the Cocoa leather rather than teracotta... bit to salmony for me, Cocoa would wear better too.

But with you on the rest of the spec, would get cruise too!

Anyone got the spec list and what the extras cost in GBP available to post on the site?

Will wait to drive it and keep the TT bit longer, she'll only be 2 in March, but 2 years and then swap if one can afford!

Would be tempted to get sports exhuast system if they do one n the future!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> It's all you buggers spending extreme amounts of money on your beasties which got me going in the first place! :wink:


That maybe, but i haven't got a pot to piss in now! 



V6 TT said:


> PASM is an option but another Â£1030 and from what I've read most don't seem to think it as crucial as Porsche would lead us to believe and there seems to be a debate that the people who have it run it mostly on the soft setting to account for the bigger wheels. The Cayman S will be a lot stiffer (150% or something) over the Boxster S and shod with 19's I'm sure it will be harsh enough for me and a major step up from my current 6'er even on H&R's. We'll see.


All the reviews I have read agree with what you are saying, so hopefully they are right. Get yourself out in a Boxster S and se what you think though before making a decision. Its quite a 'favourable' option in the used market.



V6 TT said:


> OT You still up for the 18th Kev? Can't wait to see your new shiny motor!


I sure am! 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Not seen one in Seal Grey yet - Photoshop maybe?


...don't think that's Seal Grey - too light, maybe GT Silver?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > Not seen one in Seal Grey yet - Photoshop maybe?
> ...


yup def too light for seal, prob GT silver


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> prob GT silver


Is that special order then?


----------



## Nismodreamin (Aug 1, 2005)

wow that car is quite nice, too bad it will probably never make it here, I swear yawl get all the good cars. I would just love to see TVR's,skylines, and cars like this porsche in the United States.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Nismodreamin said:


> wow that car is quite nice, too bad it will probably never make it here, I swear yawl get all the good cars. I would just love to see TVR's,skylines, and cars like this porsche in the United States.


You will get it in the States - IIRC it comes out there around the same time it is launched in the UK.

I would say that PASM is a good option, but I haven't driven a 997 without it so not really a fair point. It is fantastic being able to change the character of the car just by pressing a button.

On that point, I would consider the Sports Chrono option. I think it's one of the best value options as again it changes the character of the car by pushing a button - quicker throttle response, higher rev limiter, quicker gear changes. Ignore the stopwatch on the dash, it's not what you're paying the money for (although I think they added it just to make you feel like your getting something visual for the extra cash). Having said that, if you ever track the car, it allows you to download your lap times etc.

Otherwise good spec, I would also consider the Cocoa interior if you are going for a special colour. You might want to consider getting a different dash colour if you go for Terracota as it can be a bit too much if the whole of the interior is that colour.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Raven, I'm sure the Cocoa leather is like a dark brown right? Not in my car matey!  :lol: I take on board the terracotta on the dash may be slightly too much but you don't seem to get any options for 2 tone in the Cayman so I'll just have to get some better sun glasses. I'd take red if they did it but ain't paying masses of money for it as exclusive.

Incidently although I'd really love all the extra gadgets of PASM and Sport Chrono pack it adds another couple of grand to what is already an over priced motor, but if you're awilling to 'sponsor' me I'd be than happy to bite ya hand off matey!

I'm off to Porsche on Saturday so who knows! :wink:

Cheers

Dean

PS The sales guy on the phone asked me did I want Park Assist after I ran through the spec with him... Park Assist? Apparently good for resale! If you can't park you shouldn't be driving in the first place I said! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

WRT the Cocoa leather, I've just read the James May column in TOp Gear and he's just ordered his new Boxster S.

To cut a long story short, full leather interior is Â£1,150, to go for Cocoa (a non-standard colour) it was an EXTRA Â£1,395. 

He also moans about the fact that had he gone for normal black leather, he'd get a black sterring wheel for nowt. The fact that he's gone for Cocoa means the steering wheel is also brown. He wants black and it costs another Â£500 to not have it brown.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> WRT the Cocoa leather, I've just read the James May column in TOp Gear and he's just ordered his new Boxster S.
> 
> To cut a long story short, full leather interior is Â£1,150, to go for Cocoa (a non-standard colour) it was an EXTRA Â£1,395.
> 
> He also moans about the fact that had he gone for normal black leather, he'd get a black sterring wheel for nowt. The fact that he's gone for Cocoa means the steering wheel is also brown. He wants black and it costs another Â£500 to not have it brown.


That's Porsche for you...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> WRT the Cocoa leather, I've just read the James May column in TOp Gear and he's just ordered his new Boxster S.
> 
> To cut a long story short, full leather interior is Â£1,150, to go for Cocoa (a non-standard colour) it was an EXTRA Â£1,395.
> 
> He also moans about the fact that had he gone for normal black leather, he'd get a black sterring wheel for nowt. The fact that he's gone for Cocoa means the steering wheel is also brown. He wants black and it costs another Â£500 to not have it brown.


Blimey - in that case, perhaps it's the same with Terracota on the Cayman?

Dean - I know what you mean about PASM and Sports Chrono boosting the price beyond reasonable. Given the choice between the two, I probably would pick the latter from a cost benefit point of view. Do you mind me asking how much your current spec is costing? Oh, and yes the Cocoa is brown, but it's a very nice brown!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Brown leather... :roll:

Do you get a free pair of matching loafers? :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

My current spec is just the wrong side of Â£50k at the mo.

From what I can tell the wheel on the Cayman would be the same colour as the colour chosen for the interior. There's quite a few Carrera GT's around the web with Seal Grey and Terracota - looks awesome 

Dean


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

I think it's wrong about the extra 1395 over the 1150... you minus the 1150 from the 1395 to get the extra difference. At leas that's how it is in the boxster Price list.

So to get exclusive colour you only have to pay 250 quid more...

Because to get full standard leather is pretty pricey as it is, but does make the interior so much nicer.

PDC in a Cayman would be a good idea considering you can't see to much out back.

Consider this too... to get a rear dent repaired and painted would probably cost you more or the same as the initial outlay of the PDC... and it's barely visible with the new intergration. :roll:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

bilen said:


> Consider this too... to get a rear dent repaired and painted would probably cost you more or the same as the initial outlay of the PDC... and it's barely visible with the new intergration. :roll:


...fair play but it's still for the oldies! :lol:


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

But they wouldn't hear the bleeping! :lol: !


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

you could always go for 'sand' [smiley=sick2.gif]










When speccing the Box, personally i went for the cost option 'split' of red and black (availble on the boxster) to compliment the Grey, and also dont forget PCM.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Personally i would be going for the cost option 'split' of red and black (availble on the boxster)


...me too Kev but it ain't an option on the Cayman (at the moment)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Sorry Kev just saw the pic of sand - not good and I ain't old enough for that one yet! That's the wheel I want though!  I was toying with 2 tone black with stone grey (as this is offered) but it's the same price as the terra and I think for the money it will make it more 'special' this way. :?

I'll take a look around the other Porsches on Saturday as one may have the terra and if I throw up I know it ain't on me list!


----------



## Peter_TT (May 6, 2002)

I chose the following on mine ..
Seal Grey
Black leather interior (not full leather)
PASM
PCM 
Park assist (I am lazy and old !)
Seat heaters
BOSE
Full Aircon (like you should have to pay extra for that on a Â£44k car!)
Oh and the mats !

Wanted to keep the car below Â£50k 
Its going to be odd to be without the TT (had it for 5 years this November) .. roll on December!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

IIRC correctly sports chrono is "only" a Â£500 option on the 997, and let me tell, its definitely worth it! Just by pressing one button, the car turns into a beast!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Full leather terracota on a 911, quite like it.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Defo going with the terra now, looks great especially with Seal Grey. Well Porsche now have my Â£3k and all I need now is a good price on my TT and I'm off. Added the stainless pipes to the list as well as they are nice 'n round aka Carrera. 

FWIW Cayman S now on configurator.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> looks great especially with Seal Grey


They also offer Atlas Grey for the same price, so worth a look too. Never seen the Atlas in the flesh though, but looks very similar on the configurator. Agree that Seal looks great though


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Atlas and red (or terracotta) would look good. Seal grey is far too common...my opinion of course :wink:

You should ask about having black carpets - floor and door trims. Too much red otherwise.
Jac's got Natural leather with black carpets, looks so much more; well, classy and breaks the cabin up rather neatly.
IIRC it was a no cost option, on the Boxster at least.

Got pics if you want to see what I mean...can't post them but can email if someone cares to host 

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Atlas and red (or terracotta) would look good.


Can you get a red? Didn't think they did one? BMW's Imola Red leather would look great with Atlas or Seal.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I believe so...can look a little "salmon'ish" hence my suggestion that it should be matched with with black carpet.

Porsche's red is not as red as BM's red - if you know what I mean!

And why Porsche go for colour coded steering wheels is beyond me - looks tasteless.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Are you really, really sure about terracota. I assumed that it was some peculiar German joke and that nobody in the rest of the world would consider it for a second. Have you actually sat in a Porsche trimmed that way? Made me feel ill. Put me off the car completely. Totally repulsive. It puts me in mind of some sort of bodily fluid excreted by an extremely sick creatue.

Maybe its just me. Your car, of course. If you are really, really sure, go for it. And swap if for one with DSG in a couple of years. (But if the dealer knocks a chunk off the trade in because of the interior, you will know that it isn't just me.) Good luck.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ColinH said:


> Are you really, really sure about terracota. I assumed that it was some peculiar German joke and that nobody in the rest of the world would consider it for a second. Have you actually sat in a Porsche trimmed that way? Made me feel ill. Put me off the car completely. Totally repulsive. It puts me in mind of some sort of bodily fluid excreted by an extremely sick creatue.
> 
> Maybe its just me. Your car, of course. If you are really, really sure, go for it. And swap if for one with DSG in a couple of years. (But if the dealer knocks a chunk off the trade in because of the interior, you will know that it isn't just me.) Good luck.


I hear you but I love contrasting interiors and as the car will be grey then it needs something to lift it. Sand? NO! Grey in Grey? NO! Brown? You're 'aving a laugh!

If my TT had boring black leather my smile would of disappeared by now but every time I open the door and see the red it still makes the car for me. So yes I'm really-really sure, I've sat in a new Seal 911 with it, the Carrera GT is usually specced with it, I'm 32 so young enough to get away with it (maybe it is a generation gap thingy?).

Porsche Cardiff have told me they wished more of their customers were a bit more daring rather than sticking with drab black for the interiors and that my Cayman S is the best spec for colours so far and got really excited about it especially with the painted wheels. Incidently I'm told that terracotta is actually a new colour for Porsche which came in recently to take the place of the Boxster Red. BTW I usually hate what the majority like and the sorts who usually get quite balshy about my current Red leather, well I wouldn't fall into the same class as them anyways! :wink:

It's just nice to get into a car, sit there and realise your actually in a sports car without reminding yourself what it looks like from the outside as let's face it, it's where we spend most of our time - I'd best get some better sunglasses and a sick bag! :lol: 

...but thanks for your concern! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Incidently Ronin, that looks more like the 'Lipstick Red' leather swatch I saw in thPorsche dealership at the weekend. (we may all have completley different settings on our monitors!)

Dean


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > looks great especially with Seal Grey
> ...


...like Atlas but way too dark for me and would look dirty alot quicker and I ain't no serious polisher! My 1st Porsce was always going to be Seal - it's v popular for a good reason I guess. Just need to get rid of mine now and the real excitement can start as my allocation is for December delivery!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Atlas and red (or terracotta) would look good. Seal grey is far too common...my opinion of course :wink:
> 
> You should ask about having black carpets - floor and door trims. Too much red otherwise.
> Jac's got Natural leather with black carpets, looks so much more; well, classy and breaks the cabin up rather neatly.
> ...


Hey Dave, none of those options pop up on the options list for the Cayman but will ask. The best I can hope is to spec black mats (with terra edging and Porsche logo! :wink: ) as the carpet would get so crappy so quickly and whoever mentioned the wheel being tacky the same colour - I'm with you but something I've kinda got used over the past 2 weeks looking at so many but not alot I can do about it I guess...

...it does have black headlining with the terra though which will stop me from spewing chunks... maybe! :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Atlas grey has a blue tinge at certain angles. Defo a no no with a terracotta interior.

Seal grey with Terracotta looks the same as my TTC. Nice. But not all over the place. It's too much for me. You'll think you're either Bill or Ben when you're driving it :wink:

Good choice on the Stainless Pipes though :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I admire you stance on colours! Too many people buy with their heads and not their hearts, which is probably why Seal Grey is popular. It's a safe colour come resale time.

During the search for the Boxster we came across several unusual combinations. How about Zanzibar Red (met orange) with Metropole Blue leather...and contrasting orange stitching. Sounds awful, but it actually grew on you! (I'm not suggesting you consider this combo either!)

If only a few more first time buyers were a little more adventurous in their choice of colour there would be a few more interesting examples on the s/h market.

Cocoa? Fabulous colour. Really very dark rich brown which looked stunning with Polar or Artic Silver? 
Then I'm old :wink:

Just enjoy the anticipation Dean - I'm envious


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks for all your replies guys, much appreciated.

If I was speccing like a yellow or green interior then I'd need my head examined but terra is no different to the tan colour of Baseball in a TTR really but must admit that Porsche do put it everywhere. I'll just buy an industrial black permanent marker and 'black-out' any bits I don't like! :wink:

I've done red now so defo time for a change.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Think I'll be joining you Dean.. but with Cocoa interior no the red, too much for me, but glad someone is buying a spec that they want, not what might sell better when you come to sell it, what's the point in doing that!?

Just need to get my 3k now... looks like the TT will have to go!

Bon chance


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Good on ya! It's alot of cash but then it's a lot of car. Good choice and it seems like a perfect next step.

Dean


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

bilen said:


> I think it's wrong about the extra 1395 over the 1150... you minus the 1150 from the 1395 to get the extra difference. At leas that's how it is in the boxster Price list.
> 
> So to get exclusive colour you only have to pay 250 quid more...


All I can tell you is that James May has just ordered one and that's what he said. :? Wrote a whole article about it in last month's Top Gear.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dean - the car does look fantastic in your sig. Have you been invited to the launch evening? If so, when is it? I cannot wait to actually see a Cayman.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Kell,

Depends on if he got an S or normal Boxster as the Price varies greatly...

you just need to look on price list 

Mr May, may have gotten confused


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Dean - the car does look fantastic in your sig. Have you been invited to the launch evening? If so, when is it? I cannot wait to actually see a Cayman.


At Colchester it's 23rd November.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

raven said:


> Dean - the car does look fantastic in your sig. Have you been invited to the launch evening? If so, when is it? I cannot wait to actually see a Cayman.


Cheers matey! I am invited (should be with Â£3k in the kitty - meow!) and was told that Saturday the 26th of November was official launch although the demos may be there a few days prior.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

When I went to the 911 launch, there was already a big queue for the test drives - my advice is to try and book it before you get there - perhaps on the day of the launch for example. 8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Now this looks good. I wish I had the bottle to order a car in yellow :roll: Carrera Classic wheels definitely the best, as far as I am concerned....


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

ronin said:


> Full leather terracota on a 911, quite like it.


What a great colour.That's if your names Dale Winton or Des O'Connor!!
Goes nice with a fake tan!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi Dean,

Has your dealer confirmed the availabillity of the stainless pipes? I've just confirmed my order for January delivery and they toldme that no 'x' options were available yet.

Atlas and black, PASM Chrono and Carrera classics... :twisted:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

RichD said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> Has your dealer confirmed the availabillity of the stainless pipes? I've just confirmed my order for January delivery and they toldme that no 'x' options were available yet.
> 
> Atlas and black, PASM Chrono and Carrera classics... :twisted:


...still got December delivery but was told today can't have my painted wheels, crestes embossed in seats and stainless pipes - DOH! Got to ring in the morning and say yay or nay... I'm looking at April otherwise. It's all quite strange except for the pipes as these items are already offered on the Boxster and 911?! :?

Dean


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...FWIW just checked the CaymanS Product Information Guide and it states March '06 availability for the pipes (sure these can be retro fitted), December '05 for the painted wheels and the crests in the head restraints so I'll ditch the pipes and may end up with January delivery.

Dean


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

where's the product guide mate?

I ditched a load of options too (short shift, embossed head rests, leather on everything, etc) but if they're offcially available in Dec 05 I might hold on a little. The stainless exhausts can be done by your dealer, but it will cost more than the configurator price.

As I understand it, the main reason you can't order these special options is that it is too early in the product cycle and they want to minimise complexity to maximise productivity.

Can't wait... Rich


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

RichD said:


> where's the product guide mate?
> 
> I ditched a load of options too (short shift, embossed head rests, leather on everything, etc) but if they're offcially available in Dec 05 I might hold on a little. The stainless exhausts can be done by your dealer, but it will cost more than the configurator price.
> 
> ...


...this is where you should be looking matey - you may have joined already and if not, why not!

http://www.caymanclub.net

I looked at a new Boxster at the weekend with black leather and the crests in the heads and must admit they were pretty weak and quite unoticeable really with only a very slight indentation maybe on my Terra they would stand out more but defo not worth delayinf my motor for another 6 months over!

Cheers

Dean

PS heres a direct link but you will have to register first:

http://www.caymanclub.net/dl_showall.as ... ion+Guides


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

oohh bugger.

I have a bit of a problem with this web site.
The owner is in my opinion a bit of a c**t to be perfectly honest.
He's been drifting around various forums upseting people, being banned, turning up again as someone else and doing the same, getting banned again, etc none of which is unusual (v-man??  ) but my main problem is that he intrudes on all the other Porsche web sites and says "come to my web site it's the best and the only place to come for Cayman info" and nothing else.

Fair play if his site is that good, it will stand up on it's own, but to be constantly bombarded with "mines the best, really it is" messages on someone elses's paid for bandwidth kind of sticks in my throat.

I try very hard not to go ther to be honest.

http://www.rennteam.com/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=cayman

The rennteam site is much more like the TT forum IMHO.

Anyway, nice choice on the motor mate, f you're ever down Southampton way we should compare notes...

8)

Rich


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

RichD said:


> oohh bugger.
> 
> I have a bit of a problem with this web site.
> The owner is in my opinion a bit of a c**t to be perfectly honest.
> ...


...understood! Was aware of some goings on but to be honest at this stage I just go where I can to find any info I can and stay well clear and don't get involved in all that bollotix. We'll see how it pans out I guess the main thing is I get as much knowledge on the CaymanS to make what ever decisions are needed to be made.

EXCELLENT choice of motor too! :wink:

Dean


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Isn't part of the joy of owning/driving a car like this knowing that it not only drives well but looks good as well. Personally I would rather spend the Â£50,500 the Porsche configurator says a moderately specced Cayman would cost me on a 2003 C4S. At least I'd have the iconic Porsche I've always wanted, a great drive, the occasional rear seats that I need and one of the best looking Porsches of all time - IMO.

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't say no to a Cayman if either somebody gave me one (like that's gonna happen) or if I had the money and all I wanted was a brilliant driver's car but, for me personally, there are too many boxes that it just doesn't tick.

Good luck to all of those who have ordered one, I'm sure you won't regret it. It's just that I think I would.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

steveh said:


> Isn't part of the joy of owning/driving a car like this knowing that it not only drives well but looks good as well?


...yes, and it's probably fair to say that the majority of people ordering one and parting with Â£50k think it does :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I kind of agree with you Steveh but mainly for the extra seats reason. I think the Cayman is a great looking Porsche and it sounds like it's showing the 911 a clean pair of heels....just wouldn't be practical enough for me even if I could afford it.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

r1 said:


> sounds like it's showing the 911 a clean pair of heels....


Is it going to be faster than a 911 then?If so why would Porsche do that?Would it not effect 911 sales and the whole brand?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like it's showing the 911 a clean pair of heels....
> ...


Time will tell. It's supposed to have improved handling over the 911 and has put in faster times round the 'ring.

I read somewhere that Porsche intend all their sports cars to be mid engined further down the line....not sure how a 911 could be though really.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Cayman really seems to have split opinions :roll:

Good article over on CaymanClub (from the US I think) that says the Cayman hits a real niche for people that:

1. don't like convertibles (but want the handling etc characteristics of a Boxster S)
2. don't want, or have no need for, rear seats
3. don't want to pay, or can't afford, the price of a 911.

For someone that fits in all these categories, the Cayman is spot-on. For others it's not. Life would be dull if you all liked a car / all disliked it etc.

All press reports so far, and they seem to be coming out at a fast pace now, seem to be _extremely_ complimentary, and it really does seem to be quite a superb package (and FWIW I think it looks fantastic  )


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...not bloody sure if I should throw the PASM at it now (if I've not missed the boat) as I've saved just over Â£1k with my rejected options of painted wheels, crests and pipes as every Cayman I see with it seems to sit down alot better than the ones without and it looks more like 20mm in some pics!

HELP!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...not bloody sure if I should throw the PASM at it now (if I've not missed the boat) as I've saved just over Â£1k with my rejected options of painted wheels, crests and pipes as every Cayman I see with it seems to sit down alot better than the ones without and it looks more like 20mm in some pics!
> 
> HELP!


Go for it. After driving a 987 Boxster with and without it (yes i know the Cayman is supposed to handle better, but surely no that much!), it's a no brainer in my book.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...not bloody sure if I should throw the PASM at it now (if I've not missed the boat) as I've saved just over Â£1k with my rejected options of painted wheels, crests and pipes as every Cayman I see with it seems to sit down alot better than the ones without and it looks more like 20mm in some pics!
> ...


...nice one Kev - I'll ring 'em first thing in the morning to see if they can include it in my order without delaying it. They've not asked for the full 5% they usually need before the car can get built so who knows?!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Turning it on REALLY transformed the Boxster into what i regard as a sports car, but thats just my personal opinion. See if your dealer will let you drive a PASM equipped Box and try it for yourself. It's the only way of knowing for sure.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


...you're right matey a proper test is required although in principle I understand completely the concept you've described. I like me cars stiff but there is always the trade off against ride comfort which I guess this will give me back for 50% of my driving - COOL!

The 3.2S I took out had it but as I was a newbee didn't realise and it was only near the end of the run on boring roads I saw the little button with a shock on I asked 'What's that for?' and the guy said 'it just changes the stiffness of the shock' and that was it! He pressed it and as we were only going around 40mph on a straight road had no real idea if it did anything once he'd pressed the button.


----------

